# New York Radio



## LDR (Jul 4, 2006)

Usually before I travel somewhere, I listen to the local radio stations for a week or so beforehand.  It helps me settle quicker when visiting places I've not been before.

Anyway, I'm off to New York in a couple of months and would like some recommendations of any NY radio stations that are worth listening to.

I'm not so interested in music but more talk and news.

Any help with this would be much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## D (Jul 5, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Usually before I travel somewhere, I listen to the local radio stations for a week or so beforehand.  It helps me settle quicker when visiting places I've not been before.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to New York in a couple of months and would like some recommendations of any NY radio stations that are worth listening to.
> 
> ...



Well, for sure you should listen to WNYC, New York Public Radio - www.wnyc.org

and WBAI - Pacifica Radio in NY - www.wbai.org


----------



## LDR (Jul 5, 2006)

You're a star.


----------



## D (Jul 5, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> You're a star.


----------



## chio (Jul 5, 2006)

For news stuff (although it's more on a rolling basis) there's also 1010 WINS: http://www.wins.com/

Also there's Free FM, which is mostly talk oriented at a twenty-something audience with some music programmes at night: http://www.923freefm.com/


----------



## LDR (Jul 14, 2006)

D said:
			
		

> Well, for sure you should listen to WNYC, New York Public Radio - www.wnyc.org


I've been listening to this station a lot.

Some interesting stuff for sure.


----------



## D (Jul 14, 2006)

On a related note, if you've never listened to This American Life, get to it immediately!

www.thislife.org


----------



## LDR (Jul 14, 2006)

When I get back from the pub.  I just about out the door.


----------

